# Western Flyer 5 speed



## Bigghill (Apr 27, 2012)

This is my restoration project right now. I got it from my grandpa's garage. I just love the style of it. I honestly don’t know much about the year other than, the derailleur is a 1972 Shimano Lark-W I believe. It has the dual cable rather than relying on a spring mechanism to drop down a gear. It’s CLEAN. I just love the emblems and original paint. I'd appreciate any knowledge or opinions.


----------



## Bigghill (Apr 27, 2012)

*Serial Number*

Sorry guys, you can tell I'm new to this. If you could help me date it, this is the only number I can find on it. "NO 291437 429762" It was located on the headtube.


----------

